# Need cabinate lighting stuff



## pankaj818283 (Jan 30, 2012)

hello everyone

i need help

i want some ""lighting stuff"" for my Cabinet.. tell me the best place to buy related stuff. please reply.. 

I am unable to find place in delhi.np.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Feb 1, 2012)

nobody knows i think


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 1, 2012)

You can get them online easily. Cm and antec used to make good ccfl b4, don't have idea of today because today mostly led fans fills that light part, so almost no need for ccfl for most of the gaming population. You still can try sunbeam ccfl today, try eBay(India).-)


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 1, 2012)

err....lighting?
well what you can do is to buy a cabinet or some led fans....
i am still confused about that ligting stuff............


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 1, 2012)

You may pre-order nzxt LED strips. But I don't have any idea where to pre-order in Delhi.


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 1, 2012)

You can actually purchase LED's. You'll need to follow some DIY's to put up those LED's in your Cabinet. You have the option of LED's in colours like, white, green, blue, yellow, red, amber, and also multi-coloured ones, etc, and moreover, they are very cheap. You can get these as low as Re. 1 per piece, upto Rs. 5, for the multi-coloured ones. using LED's in Cabinets is not a very big problem, as you'll have the power supply from the PC's PSU. Go around, try your hands with the LED's. You can find led's easily at most electronic components sellers.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Feb 1, 2012)

Please post pics and diy once you are done ...i will also try to lighten my cabby


----------



## pankaj818283 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am looking for some stuff to light my cabinate. I am modifying my acabinet look.

I already have 3 led fans inside my cabinate(two 120mm and one 80mm)

i have also made cusom circuit of three led lighting with resistor in series and is working fine. But not good enogh for lighting point of view. So i need some more stuff like strip and cold cathod. I have found cold cathod but high shipping rate of rs100 to 150. Thats why i am asking for store in delhi or nearby area.

I am also trying to put motercycle led strip on the cabinate 70rs/feet . But i have read a lot of posts that they burn when connecting to psu(12v). I am trying to find solution in that way too.

These are the images of my cabinate ===========

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/7b27223af6879c657e7f3ef3c3c37262ecf4f27cf26687a47d11db8d1d766b165g.jpg
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/6a7515d4b1628737f7068eccae08d7f95459b85361ca55f02459fb11de719f875g.jpg
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/9f6662c3a182fb16b204c9aaa2985128459f0548d5c5b99b9245cf3db032702d5g.jpg

So if anybody know place in delhi area like np .. So that i an buy the related stuff so that i can evaluate the variety and quality.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmmmm thats awesome ...where did u got those posters printed


----------



## pankaj818283 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have prepared some hd images first and then print them by giving order to photo studio. I am finding some good images for other end too(black side of transparent panel)

all i need  is to get perfect lighting stuff for more brightness.

Do reply guys..........


----------



## Anish (Feb 1, 2012)

You've got a nice cabin. You can google you query. there are many diy sites for PC modding and also try crazypc (dot) com


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2012)

@ OP - have you checked this 
Buy Modding | Modding in India | Buy Modding Online at cheap Price


----------



## pankaj818283 (Feb 2, 2012)

i know these online stores.
shipping cost is 50% of the total price for the item that i want to purchase. this is too much.

please tell me any store in delhi or delhi area. no one has given me answer......


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 2, 2012)

pankaj818283 said:


> I am looking for some stuff to light my cabinate. I am modifying my acabinet look.
> 
> I already have 3 led fans inside my cabinate(two 120mm and one 80mm)
> 
> ...



wrong conception. i have bought led strips and fitted in my cabby  for more than 2 yrs.


----------



## asingh (Feb 2, 2012)

PrimeABGB is the best what India can offer.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Feb 3, 2012)

prime abgb is worst seller ever except a few items.. i want to purchase cold cathode tube but there price 355+150shipping === crap. f***** bad seller. they should reduce shipping cost of light weight. lynx india is batter then this with price 250+100shipping.


that is why i am asking for store in delhi. but nobody know about any store in delhi area.

if anybody know please tell me about store in delhi or nearby area.



avichandana20000 said:


> wrong conception. i have bought led strips and fitted in my cabby  for more than 2 yrs.



i have skipped led strip idea. 

i will use cold cathod and i will made custom led circuit with resistor  with it.

Any store in delhi area for cold cathod?????


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2012)

If you can't access primeabgb, then buy some LEDs yourself and make a circuit yourself, you can ask anyone with electronics background for help.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Feb 3, 2012)

yes i have made that circuit and working fine... 

but i want a perfect store for lighting stuff in delhi area to buy cathode light. if nobody knows please reply with NO, so that i can go for further references.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Feb 3, 2012)

pankaj818283 said:


> yes i have made that circuit and working fine...
> 
> but i want a perfect store for lighting stuff in delhi area to buy cathode light. if nobody knows please reply with NO, so that i can go for further references.



Try justdial.com


----------



## pankaj818283 (Feb 5, 2012)

not working.......

well i am tired..

now i have bought leds and resistors. and making circuit,


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2012)

pankaj818283 said:


> not working.......
> 
> well i am tired..
> 
> now i have bought leds and resistors. and making circuit,


Can you post a few pics after you are done?


----------



## pankaj818283 (Feb 5, 2012)

i will be done after 12fab or 14feb.. then i will post pics and video of my cabinet.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 5, 2012)

^^
may be he is asking for the pics of the process of doing an LED Light.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Feb 6, 2012)

^^ Or you want see pics of process ?????


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 6, 2012)

^^
 lolz.may be yes but if i got tkin right he was also asking for the same thing.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2012)

Nah, I have made such circuits before, more complex ones, mostly for robotics etc, I just want to see the final look, if I like it I'll adopt it for my pc.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 6, 2012)

^^
oh didn't knew it.k then can any one post a detailed tutorial for making such a circuit for LEDs.can you do that tkin?
 i am not from technical background and not even studying it,so i don't know how to make circuits and all so it will be helpful if someone makes a tutorial on that.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> oh didn't knew it.k then can any one post a detailed tutorial for making such a circuit for LEDs.can you do that tkin?
> i am not from technical background and not even studying it,so i don't know how to make circuits and all so it will be helpful if someone makes a tutorial on that.


I can, but I'm too lazy to actually go in to all that work  I'll just dig up some web articles(have them bookmarked) and post here.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 6, 2012)

^^
 its ok.give the one which you find very simple.thanks.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Feb 7, 2012)

making led circuit is very easy. But this is also true it's lazy to post detail  .  i will provide info. about the process soon.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ 
thank you very much buddy.


----------

